# FFOX Power Ranger "xXx" <--- Not P*rn!



## svb

*CiCAR Review - FFOX Power Ranger "xXx"*

Was able to pick up 1 of these locally (2 stick limit!) and I must say...Yummy time. The pre-light aroma in the foot was raisiny/nutty/musty awesome! My first 4 - 5 Opus in early 2001-2002 were not very good (smaller sizes)...burn issues, relight/draw issues...So whenever I would stumble across one or two, I would usually end up gifting them away. However, this batch has got me hooked...Though I still like my own brand better!


----------



## big04deuce

Interesting. Thanks for the pics and review.


----------



## TAmichael

Nice looking smoke...


----------



## Paint

Good looking cigar there,nice pics!


----------



## sofaman

Very nice!!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie

As usual, nice dangerous looking pics....


----------



## smokinj

Toasted Coastie said:


> As usual, nice dangerous looking pics....


:lol:You beat me to it Ron!I hope your not taking the pic's in a "school zone"


----------



## svb

smokinj said:


> :lol:You beat me to it Ron!I hope your not taking the pic's in a "school zone"


Around here, schools are already out for the summer (2 weeks ago!)


----------



## xavier_chino

And which local store would that be?


----------



## svb

I think I'll get a picture next to the speedometer for the next car cigar review!


----------



## svb

xavier_chino said:


> And which local store would that be?


Tobacco depot...


----------



## The Cigar Spy

man, that looks good right about now


----------



## DOZER

Very nice!!!


----------



## chinomalo

you look marvelous!


----------



## Huskysibe

Man that looks awesome!!


----------



## svb

chinomalo said:


> you look marvelous! :dribble:


I like to think so!!!


----------



## mountchuck

I smoked 2 of these last week. Probably my favorite size Opus now.


----------



## karmaz00

man that looks nice


----------



## dravensghost

sounds like a good smoke
fun times


----------



## CGARMAN23

Looks good. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## eggwhites

Looks tasty. I have one sitting in the humi for a special occasion and can't wait to light it up.


----------



## svb

vivalanation734 said:


> Looks tasty. I have one sitting in the humi for a special occasion and can't wait to light it up.


Smoke it up my friend, smoke it up! No time like the present...You aren't guaranteed tomorrow so...


----------



## LkyLindy

If you gottem-smokem


----------



## Ceedee

Gotta love the Opus xXx ! Thanks for sharing the pics 

CD


----------



## g_flores

Very nice!!


----------



## JonDot

Mmmmm,Opus!:dribble:


----------



## El Lechero

Sweeeeeeet!!!!


----------



## jam

Looks very good.......... one day i have to try one


----------



## baba

I am glad to see someone else smokes in their car. Great cigar - what away to fly.


----------



## svb

baba said:


> I am glad to see someone else smokes in their car. Great cigar - what away to fly.


Unless I have a friend over or it's a special occasion, I like to spend my "home" time with my family, which includes a 6month pregnant with twins wife and a 19-month old girl...Needless to say the cigar smoke doesn't mesh well in those circumstances...So, during my lunch break I smoke a cigar, typically in my car, either on the way to pick up something to eat, or to 1 of 3-4 cigar shops I frequent (I have them on rotation).

Besides, my license plate is "CGAROLR" (cigar roller) so smoking in my car is just the right thing to do!!!


----------



## Cypress

Nice opus.


----------



## svb

Yesss! I think this is the first multi-page thread that I have started!!! Woohoo!


----------



## boxer757

I smoked a Power Ranger last weekend with around 18 months on it and it was one of the best Opuses I have had so far. I find them to be much better with age and so far the xXx seems to deliver the best out of all of them...


----------



## svb

The smaller Opus seem to have more strength and flavor, particularly the NO. 4 and xXx


----------



## mjohnsoniii

looks awesome. i have a Perfecxion #4, but i dont wanna smoke it cuz theres no tellin when i'll get another :mumbles:


----------



## mhlatke

Good lookin' smoke - a few steps above my normal driving sticks!:biggrin:


----------



## svb

mhlatke said:


> Good lookin' smoke - a few steps above my normal driving sticks!:biggrin:


Gotta smoke 'em when I can


----------



## amateurke

:dribble: Opus!!! Great pics ths. for sharring!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ

Nice Pics Dude


----------



## baba

An Opus X is a treat. I have had good ones, and really great ones. Luck of the draw, or batch.


----------



## mdj65

Very Nice


----------

